

Red dust over Sydney - rama_vadakattu
http://blog.flickr.net/en/2009/09/22/red-dust-over-sydney/

======
pufuwozu
It was also like that here in Brisbane today. It was strange seeing everyone
with masks over their mouths. Looked like the apocalypse.

Here's some more info about it, for anyone interested:

<http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,26114000-421,00.html>

------
enneff
I snapped some photos from my bedroom this morning:

[http://enneff.posterous.com/clovelly-gordons-bay-in-the-
dust...](http://enneff.posterous.com/clovelly-gordons-bay-in-the-dust-storm-
very-w)

------
noonespecial
Damn, I was in Sydney 2 days ago so I just missed it. They're pretty spooked
about climate change and water shortages down there. This isn't going to help
matters any. It still would have been cool to witness. They say this is the
worst dust storm in 70 years.

~~~
weeksie
Craziness, me too. I was back home for six weeks and then this happens the day
after I leave. . .

~~~
noonespecial
Its always surprising how small a world HN seems to be, but how much globe we
all cover. Wouldn't surprise me if we were on the same plane. Didn't go thru
LAX did you?

I'm just glad I didn't get an extended stay courtesy of mother nature.

------
tezza
Bushfire-season around Sydney is also an interesting time. Ash falls all
through the city and down at Bondi you can see it drifting like rain onto the
now-grey beach.

During the Hailstorm[1], the Sydney sky had green glow, of all things.

Now if Sydney has a plague of Locusts/Earthquake it may be time to postpone
Mardi-Gras and Sleaze Ball... just to be safe ;)

\----

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1999_Sydney_hailstorm>

~~~
michaelneale
Yeah the weather can be a bit wild here at times - but its not really that
bad. Not hurricane (or cyclone) bad (living up north for a while is worse).

------
basil
I managed to get some shots this morning on my way to work. All taken on my
3GS.

It caused air pollution levels to be 1500 times more than normal
([http://www.smh.com.au/environment/sydney-dust-blanket-
causes...](http://www.smh.com.au/environment/sydney-dust-blanket-causes-
highest-air-pollution-on-record-20090923-g2eu.html)) and it sure felt like it,
sucking down all that dust. Can't have been good for me.

Most surprising sight for me was witnessing people smoking cigarettes still.

<http://emberapp.com/baz/images/dust-storm-pyrmont-1/>
<http://emberapp.com/baz/images/dust-storm-pyrmont-2/>
<http://emberapp.com/baz/images/dust-storm-pyrmont-3/>
<http://emberapp.com/baz/images/dust-storm-pyrmont/>

~~~
i386
Looks like someone works at Google :-) (for others, google office is to the
left of those photos).

What a weird morning.

------
mahmud
The sky was purplish red this morning and by 8AM it was yellow. I went out to
buy bread and came back tasting powder in my lungs.

------
revorad
You beat me, I just posted a dupe!
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=838978>

------
digispaghetti
Reminds me of the ending of Mad Max 3 - it must suck for the locals, but it's
still pretty cool.

~~~
enneff
Nope, it's just fun for the locals. Apart from the asthmatics and firefighters
responding to malfunctioning alarms.

~~~
Andys
The first I knew something was wrong was hearing the local mall's fire
evacuation alarm going off at 6am this morning. Then I opened my eyes to see
blood-red light coming in around the edges of the window and the smell of
soil.

My next thought was: it must be a bad time to have one of those "eco"
datacentres that vent directly to the atmosphere :-)

